# Fundle Pet Sling...



## minimocha (Sep 28, 2007)

I am still desperate for a fundle pet sling... and i've been searching for the past month for it!

Pet London does carry it, however, after 4 weeks of placing an order for the butterfly demin one, they told me that it is out of stock:









I really prefer not to get those plain-coloured ones... I think they do look obvious as a pet carrier. I want one that is darker in colour too so it doesn't get dirty as easily. It seems like I can't even find those newer designs anywhere except for the official fundle website (I've also contacted them and they only accept direct bank deposit - this is impossible for me as the bank will charge about $20-30 minimum for wire transfer).

I've sourced almost everywhere.................... :foxes15: 
does anyone know where I can get one? I prefer payment by visa or paypal...

:'( I want one by christmas........


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

I know the below site takes paypal.
http://www.gamillo.com/zb41/zboard.php?id=petsling
They also seem to have many different colors and designs.

Also here is another site that has some Fundles that are different colors.
http://www.caninewardrobe.co.uk/doc/21/Product.html?pid=142


----------



## minimocha (Sep 28, 2007)

Yoshismom said:


> I know the below site takes paypal.
> http://www.gamillo.com/zb41/zboard.php?id=petsling
> They also seem to have many different colors and designs.
> 
> ...


hmm... i think the first site is only the photo album site of www.petsling.com they are just an english version of the official fundle website....

caninewardrobe i've tried already... they only have the basic colours plus a few others. 

i'm wondering where you guys get yours (if you have one)?


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

It may be the photo album of the site and I wondered about that myself but I know for a fact that they do accept paypal I emailed them and asked them if they accepted paypal and they told me yes and sent me the email address to send the payment to


----------



## DlTobin (May 15, 2007)

http://waggingtailsinc.com/shop/index.php?cPath=13

hope this helps!


----------



## Isolde (May 9, 2006)

these look great. I wonder if I can find then in Toronto …  
Are they available at pet stores as well or just online? What would be the best place to buy them from if u are in n america?


----------



## minimocha (Sep 28, 2007)

DlTobin said:


> http://waggingtailsinc.com/shop/index.php?cPath=13
> 
> hope this helps!


thanks!!!


----------



## minimocha (Sep 28, 2007)

Isolde said:


> these look great. I wonder if I can find then in Toronto …
> Are they available at pet stores as well or just online? What would be the best place to buy them from if u are in n america?



I don't think they are available in Canada at all... unless someone ordered them online and are selling them here privately.

I've only seen them online... and there aren't that many. If you look at what they have on the official website www.fundle.co.kr.... there are many designs that other websites do not carry.


----------



## minimocha (Sep 28, 2007)

Yoshismom said:


> It may be the photo album of the site and I wondered about that myself but I know for a fact that they do accept paypal I emailed them and asked them if they accepted paypal and they told me yes and sent me the email address to send the payment to


That's strange... because they have the same email as the one posted on the official fundle website. I emailed them also and they told me they only accept direct bank deposit, and do not take paypal.


----------



## minimocha (Sep 28, 2007)

DlTobin, do you know if that website is new? I noticed that they only have a few items posted. Have you ordered from them before?

by the way the shipping fee is not so bad. only $5 for one pet sling.


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

I dont know if this will help or not but here is what I copied and pasted here from my email?

Subject: ´äÀå: Re: ´äÀå: Info on Fundles 

Hi Michelle,

FD_Black Fundle Large : $65
Air shipping cost : $33
Paypal fee : 4% of total(fundle+shipping) : Please get some consideration for this 4% fee since we have to pay to get your payment by paypal.)

Your total payment is $65+$33+$4 = US$102

You can pay by www.paypal.com (Our ID : [email protected] )
We need your address including your phone no. for delivery.

When your payment is done, we will get the bag in 4-5 days.
If you have any question, just let me know.

Thank you.

John Kim

180¡Æ ´Þ¶óÁø ¾ßÈÄ! ¸ÞÀÏ
µÎµÕ! »õ·Î¿î ¾ßÈÄ! ¸ÞÀÏ¿¡?amp;shy;´Â ¸Þ½ÃÁö¸¦ ¿©±âÀú±â ²ø¾î´Ù ³õÀ» ¼ö ÀÖ´ä´Ï´Ù.


----------



## minimocha (Sep 28, 2007)

Yoshismom, which email address did you send it to? I will give it a try again perhaps... and maybe let them know that I am aware of the service charge on paypal.

Thanks!!


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

It is the same one that they gave in the ID above [email protected]


----------

